# W8 Potential?



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

Q for all you W8 experts.
Could any currently existing aftermarket pistons/parts be used to increase the W8 stroke?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Potential? (fiorya)*

Haven't looked into it... Sorry, no help to you.


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: W8 Potential? (VWGUY4EVER)*

hey, at least someone looked


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Potential? (fiorya)*

I'd think that somewhere, ther has to be pistons that will fit. It's a VR6 basically with different displacement. We'll have to find a blown W8 and experiment..


----------

